# Chassis Number Catch 22 - Registration Woes, Please Help!



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi All,

Reasonably new to the forum - so I guess this could count as an official 'hello'!  

I'm after some honest sage-like advice about insurance - *dont all roll your eyes at once*

So here goes:

After much saving I've just imported a 95 R33 GT-R, which I'm over the moon about, and have so far managed to sort out all the conversions and get the beastie through its MOT! Now - I had an amazing quote from Greenlight Insurance which they gave me a reference number for, and I have every intention of going back and taking out when the car is registered.

My problem is: I spoke to the DVLA this morning, and to get the car registered, I need insurance. But to get insurance I need a registration number. And knowhere I ring will give me insurance on a chassis number - not even a temp cover note for a month. 

I keep reading about people getting insurance on chassis numbers and am staring to wonder if theres some kind of code-word you say when you ring up! lol!

I feel like I'm just running round in circles with this now - I just tried A-Plan and Tesco, they both said no!

Please Please help


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

try flux, i know they do off road insurance like you would use if fully rebuilding, you may not need it registered for that


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Will give them a try now... fingers crossed!


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

i dont see why aplan said no as they insurred me on the chassis no only 2 months ago 

as i did the same as you mate 

try the thatcham branch of a plan


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Flux - fully comp on a chassis number! success - cheers Mava :bowdown1:

Not sure why a-plan said no, I guess my age might have had something to do with it (24)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no im 25 and have a 34GTR which ive insured via a chassis number with them a week ago


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bizzare - I'm just glad I've got it sorted now, thanks for letting me know tho..


----------

